# Windows 7 32x (82x) neu aufsetzen!



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi!,

Ich habe ein Problem, nämlich will ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen aber immer wenn ich die CD reinlege im BIOS von CD booten auswähle und mit F10 speichere öffnet sich cmd statt dem Installationsmanager. Im cmd ist der befehl X:\windows\system32<wpeinit angegeben. Ich kann das X nicht in C ändern wo mein Windows installiert ist und wenn ich Enter drücke kommt der gleiche befehl nochmal nur ohne wpeinit. Soll das wpeinit vielleicht WipeInititiative heißen oder so was also Formatieren?

Weiß da jemand was man machen soll?

Gruß Kk1


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn du von der Windows-DVD Bootest sollte automatisch die Setup.exe starten die alle nötigen Schritte einfach nachfragt und man bequem formatieren, partitionieren und neuinstallieren kann.

Hinweis: Das funktioniert NICHT mit diversen Recovery-CDs oder sonstigem abgespecktem Käse der mit OEM-Rechner diverser Kaufhausketten verkauft wird sondern nur mit vollständigen Windows-Versionen!


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Achso daran liegt dass ich hab nämlich so eine OEM Version die zwar nicht bei einem Gekauften Rechner dabei war (ich habe ihn selbst zusammengestellt) allerdings hab ich es kurz nach erscheinen für 80 euro bei amazon gekauft... Würde es gehen wenn ich den PC formatiere und es dann installiere? Weil irgendwann würde es ja auch mal installiert (zum ersten mal).


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

Krampfkeks1 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso daran liegt dass ich hab nämlich so eine OEM Version die zwar nicht bei einem Gekauften Rechner dabei war (ich habe ihn selbst zusammengestellt) allerdings hab ich es kurz nach erscheinen für 80 euro bei amazon gekauft... Würde es gehen wenn ich den PC formatiere und es dann installiere? Weil irgendwann würde es ja auch mal installiert (zum ersten mal).



Ist es eine OEM Windows CD oder eine Recovery Disk? Denn die normale, Originale, OEM Installation's CD muss funktionieren, weil es der ganz normale Datenträger mit dem kompletten Windows ist, nur ohne Support seitens Microsoft.

Also sollte die Installation eigentlich ganz normal funktionieren.

Versuch einfach mal beim Booten mit F8 (je nach Board) ins Boot Auswahlmenü zu kommen und von dort aus dann "Von CD starten" auszuwählen.

Eigentlich sollte dann der Windows Installationsvorgang starten.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, das erste mal wurde es aber vielleicht von einer Mehrfachlizenz-Vollversion installiert, nicht unbedingt von deinem Datenträger.

Schlechtestes Szenario: deine CD ist eine Recovery-CD:
Solche Händler kaufen eine Version mit vielen Lizenzen (das ist deutlich billiger) und installieren von dieser DVD auf allen Rechnern Windows. Der Kunde bekommt dann eine Recovery-CD, die nichts beinhaltet außer ein paar Tools und ein paar wichtiger Systemdateien zur Notrettung (was aber meist nicht funktioniert) - heißt auf diesen Recoveryscheiben (die vielleicht 5€ kosten wenns hoch kommt) ist kein Windows enthalten das man installieren könnte.

Besseres Szenario: deine CD ist eine OEM-Windows-Version:
Dann könnte man sie theoretisch verwenden um dein Windows neu zu installieren, man müsste aber das vorgehen des OEM Händlers kennen, da diese Verionen eben speziell auf Händler und Fertig-PCs zugeschnitten ist und wie du siehst nicht die Stanard-Installation bietet - die Version für Endkunden (das was du bräuchtest) sind nämlich die "System Builder / SB" Versionen von Windows. Wie/Ob das mit ner OEM auch geht weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Also auf der CD steht OEM Preinstallation Kit (nicht für Endbenutzer lizensiert ) und es geht trotzdem nicht.?
Oben steht noch Datenträger zur Vorinstallation - nur für Microsoft System Builder. Es kanns ein das das nur der Key war und der Typ der mir die Teile zusammengeschraubt hat eine eigene Windows Volumenlizenz hatte.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe eine SB Version, der einzige Unterschied zu einer OEM "Installation's CD" besteht darin, das der SB noch eine weitere CD beiliegt, mit der man (OEM Hersteller) die optische Oberfläche anpassen kann. 
Zum Beispiel das Firmenlogo in der Systemsteuerung, oder ein angepasster Startbildschirm.

Wenn du keine Herstellerspezifische OEM CD gekauft hast, z.B. Dell, sollte die Installation aber eigentlich funktionieren.

Warum es wohl doch nicht geht, kann ich dir jetzt aber leider auch nicht sagen.

Hast du denn schon einmal von dieser CD installiert? Oder war schon Windows Vorinstalliert, als du den Rechner bekommen hast?



			
				Krampfkeks1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf der CD steht OEM Preinstallation Kit (nicht für Endbenutzer lizensiert ) und es geht trotzdem nicht.?
> Oben steht noch Datenträger zur Vorinstallation - nur für Microsoft System Builder. Es kanns ein das das nur der Key war und der Typ der mir die Teile zusammengeschraubt hat eine eigene Windows Volumenlizenz hatte.



Also bei einer Neuinstallation sollte das keine Rolle spielen, was oder wie vorher installiert war!

Ist deine CD eine richtige Windows CD? Ich meine die mit der Holographischen Oberfläche inkl. dazugehörigem Key? Denn dann sollten, mMn, nämlich eigentlich keine Probleme auftreten.

Sonst wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht weiter.

MfG

Edit!: Ich müsste jetzt Zuhause mal ganz genau nachschauen! Das "Preinstallation's Kit" macht mich gerade stutzig!

Das könnte nämlich die 2. CD sein, von der ich gesprochen habe! Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, ist das nämlich keine Windows CD! Sondern die um Windows nach Herstellerbedürfnissen anzupassen. Allerdings ist das dann ein ganz normal silberner Datenträger, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Das wäre dann schlecht, weil diese nur in Verbindung mit der Windows CD funktioniert.


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Nope ich hab mir die Teile auf ALternate (viiieeel zu teuer ) zusammengekauft und dann (da ich meinem Bruder einmal zu oft getraut habe) von einem Computerfachmann zusammenbauen lassen. Wie ihr hier auf dem Bild seht ist die Version eigentlich nicht herstellerspezifisch.:

E:Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie man Anhänge erstellt ich blick das Menü nicht 

Da ich dass mit den Bildern nicht blicke: Die CD ist tatsächlich nicht holographisch wie die Vista CD meiens Bruders aber ein Key samt Aufkleber war schon dabei die Cd ist einfach Weiß mit schwarzer Auschrift die Hülle ist aber auch ziemlich dünn also schon ne DVD Größe aber in dünn.

Doch noch geschafft danke für den Link ;D


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2012)

Krampfkeks1 schrieb:


> E:Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie man Anhänge erstellt ich blick das Menü nicht


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

Ok, das bestätigt meine Befürchtungen und sieht ganz schlecht für dich aus!

Das ist die CD zum anpassen von Windows nach PC Herstellervorgaben und enthält somit keine, aber leider auch gar keine Windows Installations Dateien!

Der original Windows Datenträger ist, normalerweise, in einer DVD Hülle verpackt, darin sind dann auch die Vorinstallation's CD, in so einer Papierhülle glaube ich, sowie ein Aufkleber mit dem Key.

Das bedeutet, das dir die Windows CD fehlt und mit der Pre Installation kannst du nichts anfangen.

Hast du bei Amazon selbst bestellt? Unbedingt Nachfragen!!! 

Hat der Zusammenbauer des PC's vielleicht davon installiert und dir die CD nur nicht zurück gegeben?

Edit: Ja da fehlt dann die Windows CD auf dem Foto!

Einzige Lösung die mir da jetzt noch einfallen würde, du lädst dir, wenn du einen gültigen Key hast, bei Microsoft Windows einfach als ISO Datei herunter, ab auf nen USB Stick und dann davon installieren. Weil ohne die Installation's CD seh ich da keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Bei Amazon bestellt habe ich es selbst ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das da keine Anderen CD's dabei waren (haargenau weiß ich es aber nicht) der Zusammenbauer war ein ziemliches A*******h. Aber dass sieht dann wohl so aus als müsste ich mir ein neues Windows zulegen.. aber danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Okay ich hab ja einen KEy also sollte das funktionieren danke ;D Kannst du mir einen Link Posten? Ich finds nicht..


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

Bin mit dem Handy unterwegs, daher recht umständlich. Aber hab mal auf die schnelle einen gefunden.

Hier ist einer, den man als seriös und legal einstufen kann! Ansonsten google: Windows 7 ISO

http://www.chip.de/artikel/Windows-7-Neu-installieren-mit-kostenlosem-ISO-2_46353200.html

Da ist auch alles schön beschrieben.

MfG

Edit: Das mit Amazon war nicht gemeint, ob du selbst bestellt hast, sondern über Amazon selbst, oder Marketplace also Zwischenhändler.
Aber mit der ISO sollte alles klappen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (4. Juni 2012)

Warum lädste Dir nich einfach die passende iso runter, brennst ne DVD und installierst mal mit Deinem Key ?
Windows 7 – Home Premium und Professional Direkt Download Links


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Warum lädste Dir nich einfach die passende iso runter, brennst ne DVD und installierst mal mit Deinem Key ?
> Windows 7 – Home Premium und Professional Direkt Download Links



So weit sind wir ja jetzt auch schon.

@TE
Versuch auch mal ob du dein Windows am besten auch in der 64Bit Version installieren und aktivieren kannst! Normal sollte das funktionieren.

MfG


----------



## Krampfkeks1 (4. Juni 2012)

Hey! Vielen vielen dank an alle die mir geholfen haben! Da ich auch 4gb ram habe ist das mit dem 64bit natürlich auch toll! 

Gruß Kk1


----------



## Nemesis_AS (4. Juni 2012)

Nix zu danken

Kannst ja Bescheid geben, wenn alles so geklappt hat.

MfG


----------



## iche (2. August 2012)

Erstmal Hallo an alle,
nach mehrmaligen Durchblättern der Seiten denk ich mal, das ich in diesem Thread richtig bin.
Habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe ein PC von Medion(Aldi ) mit vorinstallierten Win7.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen mußte ich das Windoof neu installieren.
Das war an sich schon ein Problem für mich.Hatte vorher ein PC mit XP, da ging das ruckizucki.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche CD ich nehmen sollte, erst mit Support-CD probiert, das funzte gar nicht,
dann hab ich die Recovery genommen und hab Win7 neu installiert. Die alten Dateien flogen in den windows.old-Ordner, den ich dann gelöscht habe, aber vorsichtshalber noch nicht aus dem Papierkorb gehauen hab.
So, jetz kamen die Probleme, das geöffnete Fenster ist kleiner als mein Bildschirm, unterschiedliche Treiber sind nicht da und und und.
Woran liegt das und wie kann ich diese Probs lösen?
Für sachdienliche Hinweise und Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße

Iche


----------

